# [Customization] Submit Your WIndows 10 Start Screenshot [Desktop/Mobile]



## furboom1240 (Jan 24, 2017)

**Update - May 17, 2020**

I have my own website, and my themes are there!

Once there, its DeviantArt counterpart will be removed. I will be going over every single post I made here and correct the links so they point to my site.
-
If I move a theme, I will indicate it in a status on DeviantArt and possibly here.
-MTK


----------



## furboom1240 (Jan 24, 2017)

*MSPlus Revival Project - Inside 2.0*

**This post has new content and may have new links and previews.**

The ZIP previously referenced here is no longer available. It has been replaced and revised as part of the MSPlus revival project I'm conducting on my personal site.

**What's New?**
User icon is a Intellimouse for the Aero version, scratchbuilt icon set is for the HiC version. The HiC palette is a faithful replication of its pre-Y2K scheme. The cursors are Tech4, and some content has been merged from the old Inside cursor set, e.g Wait cursor. New wallpapers have been added. Aero version is auto-colorized.

DL:  [Aero]
DL:  [HiC]


----------



## fer_cabr (Jan 24, 2017)

Lumia*820


----------



## furboom1240 (Jan 24, 2017)

*That's the spirit! ?*



fer_cabr said:


> Lumia*820

Click to collapse



May I ask, what build are you running? And if you're an insider, what upgrade preference ring do you partake in?

CyanogenMod term vs. Insider Term for comparison...
M snapshot = Insider Slow
nightly = Insider Fast


----------



## fer_cabr (Jan 24, 2017)

furboom1240 said:


> May I ask, what build are you running? And if you're an insider, what upgrade preference ring do you partake in?
> 
> CyanogenMod term vs. Insider Term for comparison...
> M snapshot = Insider Slow
> nightly = Insider Fast

Click to collapse



15014, insider fast.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jan 24, 2017)

*Lingering Thoughts ?*



furboom1240 said:


> Based on the suggestion listbox, I do not think this thread has other variants.
> 
> Windows 10 Mobile hasn't gotten a lot of attention, and maybe I'm crazy for seeing in this OS what others might not. Thank you for having me!
> #MassTransitHonchkrow
> ...

Click to collapse



I know iOS users have a niche in developing for that platform because it doesn't have as much density variants as Android, and because of that those apps can be updated more quickly.
The Windows platform is also seeing the value and use of a unified space. 
It should be worth noting that while Project Astoria was shuttered, Project Islandwood [iOS] and Centennial [Win32] are still at the disposal of interested or motivated devs.


----------



## adr_ma (Jan 25, 2017)

This is a possible  start screen configuration!


----------



## adr_ma (Jan 25, 2017)

*See other configurations  and concepts*

The screen of concepts are possible and makable on Windows 10 Mobile :good:


----------



## Mafworld (Jan 26, 2017)

my pc and phone with stock UI but more dark than nothing


----------



## rashazad (Jan 28, 2017)

Lumia 640 xl IP_build 15014


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 28, 2017)

@fer_cabr

What application are you using for tile clock?


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Your contributions are appreciated*

These are all so beautiful...?


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 1, 2017)

*In a MegaMan state of mind...or screen for that matter ?*

My Screenshots for today. These are searchable on Twitter using #ScreenshotSaturday.


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 1, 2017)

*#IWantToBelieve that I can theme better*

**Update May 23, 2020**

I forgot to update this, but I moved X-Files Nightvision by Dennis van Schelven to my personal site!

Aero version: https://365stops.org/dtp/xvision-aero.html
High Contrast version: https://365stops.org/dtp/xvision-hic.html

The high contrast version has icons made specifically for it. The previews shown use the font switcher "OCR A Extended", which does require the font to be present.

If you sub a font that does not exist, it will fall back to "System".


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 1, 2017)

*That looks stock...*



titi66200 said:


> @fer_cabr
> 
> What application are you using for tile clock?

Click to collapse



Looks inbuilt. The font, however, is aftermarket.


----------



## AlejandroRosado (Feb 2, 2017)

My 730


----------



## fer_cabr (Feb 2, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> @fer_cabr
> 
> What application are you using for tile clock?

Click to collapse



TimeMe


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Acknowledgement*



titi66200 said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



Don't forget to hit the Thanks button of the user who answered the question


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 3, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse





AlejandroRosado said:


> My 730

Click to collapse



Cool, a Dual-SIM device O.O


----------



## megasounds (Feb 3, 2017)

My screen...
-50% resized

micheal


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 8, 2017)

This week's featured #screenshotsaturday. Its time to duel!








Have a great day!

? Eric Shields | #MassTransitHonchkrow ?
THE Hudson Valley's essential Fare-blazer ?


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 8, 2017)

*You Shall Not Theme (without cursors, icons and sound!)*

**Update -  May 29th, 2018**

*A Wizard's Journey *by _Shar, The Penniless Prophet_. A Lord of The Rings portrayal of Gandalf The Grey.

That theme is available on this DeviantArt page. The cursors were not included in the prior version, so I brought several cursor sets together to make it happen.


----------



## K. K. VinayKumar (Feb 11, 2017)

*My Windows 10 Mobile start screen*

My Windows 10 Mobile start screen


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 12, 2017)

On my HTC M8


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Live Tile Eye Candy*



AnierinB said:


> On my HTC M8

Click to collapse



That's a very creative use of the "choose one photo" option for the Photo app live tile.

I still own mine. Which launcher are you using? I bought Launcher 8 some time back but I've come to appreciate the real deal more.


----------



## joldisadrian (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## dxdy (Feb 22, 2017)

just simple


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 24, 2017)

furboom1240 said:


> That's a very creative use of the "choose one photo" option for the Photo app live tile.
> 
> I still own mine. Which launcher are you using? I bought Launcher 8 some time back but I've come to appreciate the real deal more.

Click to collapse



Launcher? This is Windows 10 Mobile.. There's two versions of the M8. One which only supports up to WP 8.1 (officially), and there's an Android version that has a whole lot of official development still to this day on XDA. 

But to answer your question.. No launcher.. Only thing close to this on android (launcher wise) would be Flow launcher and it was last updated October 13 2016. Hope that helps, and I appreciate the compliment! 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.larvalabs.flow


----------



## GoranBL (Feb 24, 2017)

*Darker one*

Some darker start


----------



## Salah-ad-Din (Feb 25, 2017)

It`s my L950 )))


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 26, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> Launcher? This is Windows 10 Mobile.. There's two versions of the M8. One which only supports up to WP 8.1 (officially), and there's an Android version that has a whole lot of official development still to this day on XDA.
> 
> But to answer your question.. No launcher.. Only thing close to this on android (launcher wise) would be Flow launcher and it was last updated October 13 2016. Hope that helps, and I appreciate the compliment!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.larvalabs.flow

Click to collapse



Actually, that m8 is eligible for Windows 10 as it has the hardware specs required...
Three versions. You forgot the m8d (Dual SIM).

? Eric Shields | #MassTransitHonchkrow ?
THE Hudson Valley's essential Fare-blazer ?


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 26, 2017)

furboom1240 said:


> Actually, that m8 is eligible for Windows 10 as it has the hardware specs required...
> Three versions. You forgot the m8d (Dual SIM).
> 
> Eric Shields | #MassTransitHonchkrow
> THE Hudson Valley's essential Fare-blazer

Click to collapse



It's not officially supported by Windows 10 mobile. Otherwise people wouldn't be making guides to do it... hardware requirements may have been met but HTC didn't really support this device all that much.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...t/offline-update-wp8-1-to-w10-mobile-t3563432

https://forum.xda-developers.com/one-m8-windows/general/updated-windows-8-1-to-windows-10-t3488834

https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...dating-htc-m8-windows-8-1-to-windows-t3465796


----------



## MrCego (Feb 28, 2017)

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## furboom1240 (Mar 1, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> It's not officially supported by Windows 10 mobile. Otherwise people wouldn't be making guides to do it... hardware requirements may have been met but HTC didn't really support this device all that much.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/on...t/offline-update-wp8-1-to-w10-mobile-t3563432
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a point. Windows 10 support requires both software and hardware (OEM) support.

Although, I'm sure you could use the Media Creation tool on Windows 10 to copy a mobile system image (Pro & Enterprise only). It works similarly to Kies.

? Eric Shields | #MassTransitHonchkrow ?
THE Hudson Valley's essential Fare-blazer ?


----------



## furboom1240 (Mar 1, 2017)

MrCego said:


> Enviado desde mTalk

Click to collapse



I'm charmed by that Charms Bar... ?

? Eric Shields | #MassTransitHonchkrow ?
THE Hudson Valley's essential Fare-blazer ?


----------



## furboom1240 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Magic Knight Rayearth - Split Submission Series*

Update - May 17, 2020

*Magic Knight Rayearth - Fuu* by _Dragyn_

New links are now available!

[Aero]
[HiC]


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 11, 2017)

*[#screenshotsaturday][via Twitter]*

Been a while since anyone contributed.
Let me be the first to set the mood...

OP: https://twitter.com/MassTransitKrow/status/848167539586871297

Twilight Town - Kingdom Hearts

XDA noticed this one too.

Happy Theme-ing.


----------



## zakarya67 (Apr 29, 2017)

*zaka*


----------



## furboom1240 (May 11, 2017)

**Update 5/18/2020**

Clown Fish Frolic is now a Split Submission on my website!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/cfftts-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/cfftts-hic.html


----------



## Sai Chrisna (May 26, 2017)

my 640xl


----------



## chhapil (May 28, 2017)

Sai Chrisna said:


> my 640xl

Click to collapse



Looks nice, how do you achieve it?


----------



## Sai Chrisna (May 28, 2017)

chhapil said:


> Looks nice, how do you achieve it?

Click to collapse



I used to replace the tiles from application installation path with custom images.
You can also try an app called "Device diagnostics hub" to pin any image to the start screen.


----------



## docass93 (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, this is my deskptop start screen


----------



## NevaskaBR (Jun 1, 2017)

*here's my contribution*


----------



## julesxwings (Jun 2, 2017)

NevaskaBR said:


>

Click to collapse



How did you managed to get the gaps between the tiles at top and at bottom? ^^


----------



## NevaskaBR (Jun 2, 2017)

julesxwings said:


> How did you managed to get the gaps between the tiles at top and at bottom? ^^

Click to collapse



Empty tilles app, you can find it in store. 
I add 2 more "small tile" by editing registry via interop tools.
Now i can put 5 "medium size" tiles together. 

Lumia 640XL


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Guardians of the Theme*

A new DeskThemePack, Guardian of the Sea by Unicorn Lady, is now live! Available as a split submission.

[Aero]
[High Contrast]

GIF preview is in attachments.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 2, 2017)

New challenge guys:
Post matching themes from PC and mobile.

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 2, 2017)

*It was all a dream [sequence]...*

*Dream Sequence* by _Patina's Treasures_ is now on my DeviantArt page! 

You can download the theme here.

The new GIF preview is below.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Nightlife by Patina's Treasures [4nlifep]*

**Update May 17, 2020**

Nightlife by Patina's Treasures is now on 365stops.org!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/4nlifep-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/4nlifep-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Be there...or get lost in Times Sqaure!*

**Update May 1st, 2018**

a new submission that incorporates the 15% rule has been uploaded, as have been new previews.

You can download the theme here.

A brief eulogy on Samuel Irving Newhouse, who is largely to credit for Times Square's transformation from the crime and prostitution den it was in the 1970s.

_Samuel Irving Newhouse, Jr, whose real estate business decisions revitalized Times Square after the financial meltdown in the 1970s, died on October 1st, 2017. Newhouse was the heir to a publishing empire, which today, includes the likes of Conde Nast (lifestyle, gossip, fashion) magazines and circulars, a controlling stake in Discovery Communications (which includes iD, Travel channel, The Learning Channel, Discovery Kids [Noggin]), and Bright House, a cable provider from the United States Midwest._


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 12, 2017)

*The Cat in the Hat Resubmission*

**Update May 23, 2020**

Cat In The Hat by Theme Doctor Creations is now at home on 365stops.ORG!
The file's contents have not changed. But the previews on my site are new.

Get it here: https://365stops.org/dtp/ocathat.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Megaman Mega-Submission 3 of 4 - Bass*

**Update May 17, 2020**

Bass.EXE has been moved to my site!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/bass-exe-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/bass-exe-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Megaman Mega-Submission 1 of 4 - Roll*

**Update May 17, 2020**

I moved Roll.EXE to my site, and it also has a split submission!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/roll-exe-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/roll-exe-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Megaman Mega-Submission 2 of 4 - Blues*

**Update May 17, 2020**

Blues.EXE is now on my website!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/blues-exe-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/blues-exe-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Megaman Mega-Submission 4 of 4 - Megaman*

**Update May 17, 2020**

This submission is part of a series. This particular submission now has a High Contrast companion.

Reminder - High Contrast limits what Windows can do. Things WILL NOT look okay. HiC themes are strictly for aesthetics and may interfere with your perception of apps and what colors they can show. In addition, it will turn certain features off (like the lock screen).

Aero
High Contrast

Megaman is the NetNavi of the protagonist, Lan Hikari (Hikari Netto in the Japanese anime). Megaman is a rational balance to an otherwise impulsive and bragging Lan. Lan prizes friendship as the core strength between him and his navi, whereas his rival, Eugene Chaud and Protoman, prize strength and discipline. This is a recurring theme in their rivalry.


----------



## furboom1240 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Boomeroyalty -  Swat Kats - The Radical Squadron*

Swat Kats is now on my personal webpage!

Get it here: https://365stops.org/dtp/swat-kats.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Aug 27, 2017)

*[revised] Van Helsing by Araglion*

**Update May 1st, 2018**

A new preview GIF and download link for Araglion's Van Helsing theme are now available for interested users. Previews from build 16299.

The icons that originally came with the theme were replaced. 

Original filename:* a_vanhel.zip*


----------



## furboom1240 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Anime Witch for Windows 10*

**Update June 7th, 2020**

Anime Witch has been moved to my site!

Get it here: https://365stops.org/dtp/witchatc.html


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Sep 19, 2017)

What's up?


----------



## Dr Goodvibes (Sep 19, 2017)

*Nokia Lumia 520*

*Model*: Nokia Lumia 520
*Software*: Windows 10
*Build*: 10.0.10586.494 
*Version*: 1511


----------



## furboom1240 (Oct 11, 2017)

Dr Goodvibes said:


> *Model*: Nokia Lumia 520
> *Software*: Windows 10
> *Build*: 10.0.10586.494
> *Version*: 1511

Click to collapse



That looks cool, literally ^_^


----------



## furboom1240 (Oct 11, 2017)

*Fate of Windows 10 Mobile*

Based on a series of tweets, Microsoft top brass have officially sounded the death knell of Windows 10 mobile.

However, I never used Windows 10 mobile for the apps - I still have an HTC M8 on standby. I bought my Lumia for the escape, and the aesthetic. The platform is dead, but this portal, or my associated Google Plus collection, will continue to churn screenshot saturdays until my Lumia 830 runs out of gas or finally croaks for other reasons besides deprecation.

Keep the #ScreenShotSaturdays rolling!


----------



## furboom1240 (Oct 11, 2017)

*#ScreenshotSaturday - Micro-Stewie*

Micro-Stewie is now live on my website!

Get it here: https://365stops.org/dtp/stewie.html


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nokia  L-730


----------



## fadilfadz (Oct 15, 2017)

With black accent....:fingers-crossed:


----------



## shadow118 (Oct 15, 2017)

Here's mine


----------



## furboom1240 (Mar 2, 2018)

*MSPlus Revival Project*

**This post was edited to reflect new links and content.**

I have been embarking on a MSPlus! revival, and this post will showcase them. I will come back to edit this as I finish more themes.

For now, here are the contenders:

Dangerous 2.0
**What's New?**
The icons, all cursors except the busy and wait versions, and wallpaper slideshow are all new.
DL: https://deviantart.com/deviation/734489707

Golden Era 2.0
**What's New?**
Wallpapers, user icon, use of Aero auto-colorization, guest link cursor
DL: https://365stops.org/dtp/msgolden.html

Mystery 2.0, Split Submission Edition (this means the theme is available in both its historic palette and Aero auto-colorization)
**What's New?**
user icon, guest link cursor, wallpapers, use of Aero auto-colorization
DL: https://365stops.org/dtp/mystery2-hic.html [HiC]
DL: https://365stops.org/dtp/mystery2-aero.html [Aero]


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 4, 2018)

*GIFs are better*

After a long while cluttering posts with previews, I decided to start uploading GIFs that include them in one neat file.

I've been busy making themes happen, and have more Screenshot Saturday goodness heading your wae!

New submissions:
Evening At Holly Hill [no author data]
Download: https://deviantart.com/deviation/738162594

Gladiolus by Ingalill Creations
Download: https://365stops.org/dtp/icgladio.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 7, 2018)

*#ScreenshotSaturday - April 7th, 2018*

A new DeskThemePack port, *JEH-MacDonald* by _Kmero The Canadian_, is now available on my DA page for download. For Windows 8.1 and up.

Download: https://deviantart.com/deviation/738681368


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 14, 2018)

*A Themer's Journey*

A prior #DeskThemePack submission with new previews and cursors is now available on my DeviantArt page!

The ZIP file has been replaced in the submission as well.

DL: https://deviantart.com/deviation/697439847

A GIF preview is attached. As recent as Build 17133.


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## titi66200 (Apr 15, 2018)

@uiqjirka

How to have 5 columns on 950XL?


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 15, 2018)

I have changed with the registry app..


"HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Start" name="TileColumnSize" type="dword" >
		<value name="4 small tiles">4</value>
		<value name="6 small tiles">6</value>
		<value name="8 small tiles">8</value>
		<value name="10 small tiles">A</value>
		<value name="12 small tiles">C</value>
		<value name="14 small tiles">E</value>


----------



## Archi.off (Apr 24, 2018)

Lumia 930: 15254.369


----------



## Archi.off (Apr 24, 2018)

minimalism


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Your tips are a nice addition to this feed*



uiqjirka said:


> I have changed with the registry app..
> 
> 
> "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Start" name="TileColumnSize" type="dword" >
> ...

Click to collapse



Having tips for those die hard users and their customization moments are a welcome sight here.


----------



## furboom1240 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Bring on the Green*

Spring is here [in the Northern Hemisphere], and I felt it should be rung in with DeskThemePack style.

I ported and upscaled two well known MSplus! themes, Nature and Jungle, into a more appealing style.

The icons in the themes are the same, but resized to avoid the white box effect. _This effect is when they get a white box during enlargement but stay the same small size._ This is because when Windows 98 was a thing, 256 x 256 icons were unheard of. Such icons weren't introduced until Windows Vista.

For wallpapers, each subject in the original wallpaper is simply given its own. Each theme has one guest cursor and one guest user icon. 

Previews are below, as GIF's.
Downloads: both are in Aero.
Jungle 2.0
Nature 2.0


----------



## funk france (May 1, 2018)

On my 950
920-1020 or 930, still had the same interface


----------



## mega_yanuardi (May 1, 2018)

*L950*


----------



## furboom1240 (May 22, 2018)

*New Ports from the Vault*

Goju No Tou by Ingalill Colbell and Petals In The Wind by Shar, The Penniless Prophet are now available on my website!

Goju No Tou - Aero
Goju No Tou - High Contrast

Petals In The Wind - Aero
Petals In The Wind - High Contrast


----------



## furboom1240 (May 29, 2018)

*This week's DeskThemePack's*

This week, I've started porting more of Tootsie's Theme Shop, since my gallery has the least amount of those.

I've also started going at themes that were sitting on my laptop last summer when my computer was broken.

Theme: Forever Love (High Contrast) by Tootsie's Theme Shop [Corvi77]

You can download the theme here.

Preview is in the GIF thumbnail below.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 26, 2018)

*Obi-Wan High Contrast series*

I've decided to port a triple submission of the Obi-Wan theme by Richard C. Heer on my DA page! All themes are now live and ready for download, with previews as recent as build 17134.112.

Preview GIFs are below.

Downloads: All High Contrast
[Slate]
[Sand]
[Sienna]


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Pass in the Grass by The Chappel Fisher*

A DeskThemePack commemorating Dale Senior is now live on my personal page!
A GIF preview is attached.
Download it here. Theme is in Aero, has three wallpapers and refarmed icons.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Nautical Underwater by |2pac| Themes*

**Update June 7th, 2020**

I have moved Nautical Underwater to my personal site!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/under10-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/under10-hic.html


----------



## fadilfadz (Jul 31, 2018)

Wallpaper collections for Lumia
Link: https://mega.nz/#F!J2BiASZB!S8D8aL7mFfNRO7Vj39lCxw

Wallpaper collections for Pc
Link: https://mega.nz/#F!0qZGjQwD!ExRfqfFpHWZpZ2er1SAJWQ


----------



## furboom1240 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Excellent color palette*



fadilfadz said:


> Wallpaper collections for Lumia
> Link: https://mega.nz/#F!J2BiASZB!S8D8aL7mFfNRO7Vj39lCxw
> 
> Wallpaper collections for Pc
> Link: https://mega.nz/#F!0qZGjQwD!ExRfqfFpHWZpZ2er1SAJWQ

Click to collapse




Excellent stuff! Thank you for contributing here!


----------



## furboom1240 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Whispering Fountain Double Feature*

Whispering Fountain from House of Themes

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/whisper-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/whisper-hic.html

Previews updated to build 18362.


----------



## furboom1240 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Signs of The Zodiac - Series Submissions*

Based on the themes by Unicorn Lady. I will come back to this post as new themes are released. Previews for unreleased themes will only be here on XDA, the second home of my Screenshot Saturday gallery.

There are 12 themes in this series: Listed in release order. Themes that are available are hyperlinked. The artist made a style change, and as a result, Cancer will be a Split Submission when it goes live at the beginning of its bookend date.



Libra
Scorpio
Sagittarius
Capricorn
Aquarius
Pisces
Aries
Taurus
Gemini
Cancer HiC
Cancer Aero
Leo
Virgo


Previews are below.


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 11, 2019)

*More Microsoft Plus! Remixes*

With additional help from DeviantArt's Russell Groenwood, I have been able to get some more Microsoft Plus! themes ported out to interested Windows 10 users. They do work with Windows 8.1, if you're still running that hunk of junk.

The following themes will be included:

Snowboarding 2.0
Leonardo Da Vinci 2.0
Jazz 2.0
60s USA 2.0

Themes that are available now will be hyperlinked. They are individually scheduled on DeviantArt for weekly release. When they're posted I will place them here, on my Mastodon, and on my Minds page. And while you're at it, follow me there, too. I am not migrating to MeWe.


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 13, 2019)

*New DeskThemePacks available*

After a concerted effort to complete three Summer classes, cramming 15 weeks of school into an eight week period, I'm back to doing what I love - making Desktop Themes for the 21st Century!

Some new conventions:

? use the Question sound for the UAC control. May not always work depending on sound compression factor.
? Use the Start Windows sound for Device Insert, Theme Change and Return from Sleep.
? Use custom font switcher that is a REG file to make wholesale changes to system font without installing third party software. Must be Admin to do this.

Theme previews are attached. From version 1903. Visual Styles look awesome, but please do not compromise your PC's security for the sake of a good look. I gave up on CM themes eventually. I hated every second of it, believe me.

70s Bedroom - The Remix (theme originally by FreeDesktopThemez, though it whiffs of MSPlus!)
Romance - By Tootsie's Theme Shop - in Aero only


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 16, 2019)

*Happy Belated Independence Day!*

Fire Season, by Ingalill Creations, now has an Aero version for users to enjoy!

Downloads:
Aero
High Contrast [original]

previews are below. The High Contrast previews are from build 17134 and the Aero previews are from build 18362.


----------



## furboom1240 (Aug 10, 2019)

*Composing Sweet Themes*

A split submission of ODebussy is now live on my DeviantArt page!

Aero Version
HiC Version

previews are below, and as recent as build 18362.10013.


----------



## furboom1240 (May 18, 2020)

I created a DeskThemePack based on Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up".

It's available here: https://365stops.org/dtp/astley-1987.html


----------



## furboom1240 (May 23, 2020)

*Atlantic City 2400 A.D.*

**Update May 23, 2020**

Atlantic City 2400 A.D.is now live on my personal site!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/ulatlcty-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/ulatlcty-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 7, 2020)

*Curse of the Were-Rabbit*

**Update June 7th, 2020**

Curse of the Were-Rabbit is now available on my site! The DA links were removed.

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/wgcurrab-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/wgcurrab-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 29, 2020)

Beauty of the Fury has been moved to my site!

Aero: https://365stops.org/dtp/ulbeauty-aero.html
High Contrast: https://365stops.org/dtp/ulbeauty-hic.html


----------



## furboom1240 (Jun 29, 2020)

When downloading DeskThemePacks from a hard-linked page, THE TITLE IS THE DOWNLOAD LINK. Hover to see how big.


----------

